# Back from docs



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

They think I had a chemical pregnancy???? No idea what this means. 
They have taken a blood test to look for hcg & did a urine test which also came back negative.
Gotta call up on monday for my results.


----------



## Steff (Jul 9, 2010)

Just had a look around and found this link hun , not nice to read but it will help you understand what it means

Good luck with resutls.


http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/chemical-pregnancy.html


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

Well lets hope this was a chemical pregnancy, as that states the first pregnancy is more common for chemical pregnancy and my next one won't be a chemical pregnancy but a proper safe full pregnancy.

And I'm one step closer to being pregnant.


----------



## rachelha (Jul 9, 2010)

I think it means the egg was fertilized but did not manage to implant.  I know it is hard but try to see this as a positive sign, it means both yours and cakies bits are working.  Stay strong

Big hugs


----------



## Chrissie (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry that this happened, but fingers crossed next month you'll be pregnant & everything goes well, sending you big hugs xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 9, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I think it means the egg was fertilized but did not manage to implant.  I know it is hard but try to see this as a positive sign, it means both yours and cakies bits are working.  Stay strong
> 
> Big hugs



Its a good thing to know you both can have babies, no need to be worried about that now.

Wont be long, just stay happy and it will happen soon


----------



## smile4loubie (Jul 9, 2010)

Alan has a 10 yr old so him having kids was never a worry- was just me. well still is.


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 9, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> Alan has a 10 yr old so him having kids was never a worry- was just me. well still is.



Its not a wrry sweetie, everything happens at the right time and for reason.

Just keep happy and heathly and you will be fine 

xxx


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news sweets, big virtual hugs to you ((((()))))) 

The good news is that very often after a miscarriage your body gets more fertile for a baby. I know its really hard as i am trying too so can empathise, but you need to try and focus on other things as well as trying for babies  otherwise it will eat away. That stretch between the conception time and the due date is like walking the green mile i know! 

Everything happens for a reason and miscarriage is the bodies way of saying the baby wasn't healthy enough to survive. Hard now but in time you will see.

It won't be long for us to hear of good news...i too am waiting for that golden moment! Perhaps we will be pregnant at the same time hey....

Try not to get too down and just have fun trying 

Bernie xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just saw on fb I'm really sorry to hear that hun. If you need to tak about it I'm here xx


----------

